# 40 and over



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone 40 or over  and receiving donor sperm?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

jue jue 

all of us on the singles boards are using donor sperm    and some of us are also 40+ (I turn 41 next weekend...)

was there something in particular you wanted to ask? am sure there are plenty of us who can help if you have specific questions, just ask away   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

HI suitcase thanks so much for replying.

As i am so late starting this process i hope i am doing all i need to do. The clinic I chose  have professional and
supportive staff from receptionist to G.P. but I had to ask about a follicle tracking san and fsh testing.  They donot have any scan facilities.  i wonder should i be doing anything more before i recieve  my first donation.  That is early March, not long and dont really know how im feeling about it.  Have told nobody but it is funny I dont seem to have the need to.  At the same time fantastic to meet people on here who may be doing what im doing.  

My thinking i guess is my chances are low, so if it happens it happens.  I would however like to give it my best shot.  Have given up alcohol completely and am trying to lose weight, should i be doing anything more? Jue Jue

I wonder how many cycles i will need to do this for and am hoping to get a cycle buddy to get more support.


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Jue Jue and welcome to the boards. As Suity has said as we are single as are all using Donor sperm, and a few of us are already
40+   
What are you planning to start with treatment wise IVF or IUI? are you trying with Own egg, going straight to donor? 
Your clinic sounds lovely but without scanning facilities how will they monitor your treatment etc?

Good luck with it all and feel free to ask any questions you like.

Teela
x


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

HI Teela,

Thank you for your reply and its helpful to know older women out there trying.

The clinic doctor didnt discuss I.V.F. and so am availing of donor sperm and yes with my own eggs, but have not idea what fsh levels are as cannot do that til day 21.  Have a follicle tracking scan appt. at another clinic for next Friday.  So at least i will have that to start.  wondering should i waith til my next cycle or go ahead early march with insemination b4 getting fsh result?

When you say how will they tract you what do you mean, when will they need to scan?  sorry really new to all this and very confusing at times.  I feel i have to put some trust in the clinic but still wondering about the scans and wether or not i should be taking medication also to assist because this is my last shot.


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Jue Jue and welcome to the boards.

I had IUI treatment with donor sperm, although I am not over 40, but I can offer up my experience of the procedure. I used a clinic in the Czech Republic, not the UK. Which clinic are you using?

With IUI it is important for the clinic to time the insemination with when you are ovulating. To do this usually the clinic will scan you on day 10 of your cycle (10 days after your period starts) to see how many follicles you have and how big they are. From the size of the follicles they can usually predict when you are likely to ovulate. My clinic also gave me a shot of pregnyl 24 hours before they intended to do the insemination which brings about ovulation. Some other clinics scan much more often (sometimes daily) to give an accurate picture of when ovulation is going to occur. The sperm can only survive inside you for a limited number of hours so it is vitally important to get the timing as accurate as possible.

I am surprised that your clinic isn't advising you on the process and when and why the scans are needed. They should also be advising you on whether you need to take any medication.

If this really is your last shot at IUI then I would try to make sure you have everything done properly if possible to give yourself the best opportunity for it working. That might mean looking at a different clinic that is able to support you better?


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Caramac

And thanks for your reply.  

I rang the clinic and spoke with one of the nurse, so what i have picked up from her is;

doc prefers to not use medication as yet

they dont have scanning equipment as they feel it best that a radiologist read it as they are able to pick up on more than docs also my scan this friday is day 9 , no clinic open day 10 she said to go ahead anyhow.  

She also said it is up to me to decide whether to get insemination this cycle or to wait and get day 21 fsh done and make sure all ok.  so wait another month.  not sure now what to do prefer not to have the choice.    

I guess im wondering now should i be asking for medication as well, will the scan be enought along with the ovulation kit to predict when I should be inseminated.  

Rang another clinic spoke with the doctor again very easy to communicate with.  the main difference is the donor is not anonymous and they seem to do more testing and the beginning and more scans as the process moves along.  But also more expenseive.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

jue jue - as I understand it  FSH should be tested on day 1-3 of your cycle, along with LH.....not day 21

are you in the UK?

forgive me for saying this but your clinic does not sound 100 percent on top of things - think you need to read up some more on IUI and maximising your chances/getting the timing right etc before going ahead...

good luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jus jeu how old are you?


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi 

I am 40 .

The blood test is for fsh progesterone and  LH i believe and was told becasue I have a 28 day cycle mostly that i have
it taken on day 21, which i have read elsewhere.

I had scan last friday and 2 follicles measured at 13mm/1.1cm.  Tested this morning at 7 and a second line did appear but very faint in comparison to the control line.  Tested again at 1 with the digital kit and a smiley face appeared.  

Am booked in for 12 noon tomorrow does this sound ok girls?  It seems ok to me keeping in mind i am on a natural cycle no meds no injection s etc


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Jue jue
Timing sounds spot on to me.  I also did unmedicated IUI and am currently 29 weeks pregnant with my second one - first was also IUI.  I was 37 when I conceived first time and now 41 (oh god that makes me feel very old but incredibly lucky!)  Hopefully you will join our successful IUI group soon
All best wishes
J


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi
The timing of the tests sounds wrong. usually day 2-3 for fsh lh for ovarian reserve, and day 21 in 28 day cycle for progesterone to check you are ovulating.
I would highly recommend you get a hysterosalpingogram done as well, as this procedure will only work if your tubes are patent. Your gp can request it, and the waits are not usually that long. Clinics tend not to suggest this until you have had a good few failed attempts, which i think is extremely bad form!
ML x


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Grace  that;s encouraging how many attempts before you became pregnant can I ask?

Mistylake yes I just read that about the blood tests so I  am just going to arrange the days myself with the hospital as there is no cost.  And thanks for the info  on the hysterosalpingogram.

I had the iui today anyhow and we will see what happens.  If not for the next cycle I will be armed with more knowledge therefore more in control so thanks


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Jue Jue,


I'm not over 40 yet but I also got pregnant on natural IUI @ 38. My first one was medicated but I only had one follicle so same odds as natural, sadly this ended in miscarriage. It was my third attempt (i think) at IUI after switching from IVF, then this one was natural IUI, 2nd attempt.  In both cases I had a trigger injection and IUI 35/36 hours after. Its worth asking your clinic for a trigger as its easier to get the timing right. My clinic also scans throughout to make sure follicles are progressing. I've always had at least 2 and normally 3 scans just with IUI.


Good luck. Pop over onto the 2WW board if you want to whilst you are waiting.


I am a big fan of IUI after it worked for me when IVF didn't   
xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Lue Lue,

Sorry to hear about the miscarraige thats hard.

Can I aske did you take clomid with the trigger, the doctor said yesterday when i asked about the trigger that you have to have both ie trigger and clomid together.  What cycle days did you have your scans?


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello,
No - on my natural IUI I didn't take anything, had scans on day 7/9/11 I think...or it might have been 6/8/10 can't quite remember!  Basically they tracked that my follicle was growing, then I had a trigger injection when it had grown to about 18mm and then IUI 35 hours later.


You can do a natural IUI just with trigger injection.  Using clomid does increase odds if you get more than one follicle but I used FSH injections on one cycle and produced 8 follicles from a tiny amount so they felt it was too difficult to control for me.


x


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm 40 and I hope to use donor sperm.


----------



## feistylady (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there - I am a single lady with donor sperm - I have 16 x 8 cell embryos frozen - as I failed first time round.  Has anyone here got some success stories of second time lucky with ICSI or IVF - I could really do with picking myself up and dusting myself down - ready to try again in June.
Good Luck ladies

Fx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

feisty -    sorry to hear it didn't work first time, however do remember that the overall stats are around 30% success for IVF, not taking into account age or anything else, so although you are fit, healthy and using great donor sperm, there's still a large element of luck and it can be very much a numbers game...so hang on in there and don't give up hope

the good thing is that you have lots of frozen embryos so you stand a good chance of success over multiple cycles
wishing you the very best of luck
  
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

feistylady said:


> Hi there - I am a single lady with donor sperm - I have 16 x 8 cell embryos frozen - as I failed first time round. Has anyone here got some success stories of second time lucky with ICSI or IVF - I could really do with picking myself up and dusting myself down - ready to try again in June.
> Good Luck ladies
> 
> 
> ...


----------

